# Spyder Salt Nic vs Prime Nic Salts



## thehbomb101 (2/5/20)

Anybody have experience with mixing for both of these (any differences noted between vg and pg salt Nic in the prime)? I understand many are not fans of using salt Nic but I predominantly use pod systems to get “quick fixes” .


----------



## NecroticAngel (23/12/21)

Just recieved one of each. Only mixed with the spyder so far its FANTASTIC!! Wait for updates on the prime


----------

